# Graphics Competiton (2)



## M.C

Welcome to MMAF's Graphics Competition part 2.

It's time to see who next enters the Graphics Champions list, and takes home the win.

Let's rock it.

--------------------

Rules:

Style: *Signature*
Theme: *Badass characters from any game/movie/comic, etc*
Size: *450 X 250 MAX*
Due Date: *1/12/2011*

PM me your entry, don't post it in here. You may have multiple entries, and I'll use the latest entry you send me for the voting, unless you PM me and tell me which one of your entries you want in.

Don't put your name in your work. This week's will be completely unknown as to who entered the sig, so avoid putting your name in it.

--------------------

Prizes:

Winner - *150,000 credits*
Second place - *50,000 credits*
Third place - *20,000 credits*

--------------------

*Registration:*

1. *M.C*
2. *Intermission*
3. *HitorGetHit*
4. *Xeberus*
5. *Limba*
6. *D.P*
7. *KillStarz*
8. *KryOnicle*
9. *Toxic*​


----------



## Intermission

Im in.

Are multiple submissions allowed?


----------



## M.C

I just updated the rules, you can send multiple entries and must Pm them.

Got you added.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I am definitely in!


----------



## xeberus

i have an attempt. 

first person to make fun of it is the first person to die a very slow, painful, sodomy related death.

also if anyone knows of any free programs to work with in the future id like to hear some also any helpful hints would be appreciated.


----------



## M.C

Got you added hit, and I'm confused, do you want me to add you Xeb?

http://www.freeze.com//download/Design/Art/Gimp?f=3AaBQ79PS&a=6591&adid=4362974540

It's called GIMP.

I've never personally used it, but I hear it's pretty good. Apparently it has a lot of features photoshop has and is the free-mans photoshop.

edit - fixed the link.


----------



## xeberus

M.C said:


> Got you added hit, and I'm confused, do you want me to add you Xeb?
> 
> http://www.freeze.com//download/Design/Art/Gimp?f=3AaBQ79PS&a=6591&adid=4362974540
> 
> It's called GIMP.
> 
> I've never personally used it, but I hear it's pretty good. Apparently it has a lot of features photoshop has and is the free-mans photoshop.
> 
> edit - fixed the link.


yus pls


----------



## HitOrGetHit

PM the entry to MC. People may get ideas from your design if you post it here. :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C

Got you added Xeb.


----------



## Intermission

I am extremely happy with my first entry.

M.C if its okay I would rather submit more then one and rather the more recent is it cool if I pick which one goes to voting?

P.S We should have to have our forum name somewhere on the sig or something to prove its ours.


----------



## M.C

You can pick whichever one you want to be the final entry.

You can put your name in it if you want, but we've always done it with or without names.


----------



## Intermission

M.C said:


> You can pick whichever one you want to be the final entry.
> 
> You can put your name in it if you want, but we've always done it with or without names.


One last question before you kill me lol

Can the voting be anonymous so there is no biasness in it?


----------



## Rusty

You talking bout anonymous?


----------



## Intermission

RustyRenegade said:


> You talking bout anonymous?


Yes, lets pretend that never happened. Its late okay... OKAY !? lol


----------



## M.C

You will be able to see who votes to prevent people from voting for themselves.

What do you mean by the voting being bias if you can see them?


----------



## Intermission

M.C said:


> You will be able to see who votes to prevent people from voting for themselves.
> 
> What do you mean by the voting being bias if you can see them?


Sorry I should have been much clearer when I said it first, okay what I mean is it is usually like this: 

Intermission

(Sig here)

M.C

(Sig here)

ect... 

What I am proposing is that it is like this instead

Entry 1

(Sig here)

Entry 2

(Sig here)


I hope I explained it properly.


----------



## Rusty

I'm smelling what you're stepping in. Good idea:thumbsup:


----------



## M.C

Ah, I will think about doing it that way.


----------



## limba

I'm in! :thumbsup: pls


----------



## K R Y

Intermissions idea is great. Alot of SOTW's on other forums are done that way. 

I'm in.


----------



## Killz

Me please buddy


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Intermission said:


> I am extremely happy with my first entry.
> 
> M.C if its okay I would rather submit more then one and rather the more recent is it cool if I pick which one goes to voting?
> 
> P.S We should have to have our forum name somewhere on the sig or something to prove its ours.


I am going to start putting MMAF on everything I do! I was looking around for pictures od Demian Maia awhile back for a sig, and I saw a familiar picture. When I looked at it, someone had taken an older Maia sig that I had done and put it on their website.


----------



## D.P.

In it. To win it.


----------



## Intermission

D.P. said:


> In it. To win it.


I think you forgot I signed up.


----------



## D.P.

My shit is gonna be so badass it's gonna get disqualified.


----------



## M.C

Added you guys.

We'll try the "entry 1, entry 2" style of voting this time, see how it plays out.


----------



## D.P.

So don't put D.P. on the sig?


----------



## M.C

Lol no, don't put D.P in the sig.

I'm going to update the rules, you can't put your name in it this time. We're going to give this a try where the entires are fully unknown.

Now get your ass back in the shower.


----------



## D.P.

Ok, gotcha. 

In a minute sexy. :wink01:


----------



## Toxic

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am going to start putting MMAF on everything I do! I was looking around for pictures od Demian Maia awhile back for a sig, and I saw a familiar picture. When I looked at it, someone had taken an older Maia sig that I had done and put it on their website.


I was on a UFC CAF website and found a guy using one of my sigs and he had put his name on it. I signed up to let him know I didn't appreciate it and he basically told me to go F*** myself he wasn't taking it out. I also had somebody PM me once and there was a guy that had started a forum and was using one of my sigs as his banner and doing so right from my photobucket account.

Oh and Im in.


----------



## D.P.

Toxic said:


> I was on a UFC CAF website and found a guy using one of my sigs and he had put his name on it. I signed up to let him know I didn't appreciate it and he basically told me to go F*** myself he wasn't taking it out. I also had somebody PM me once and there was a guy that had started a forum and was using one of my sigs as his banner and doing so right from my photobucket account.
> 
> Oh and Im in.


Wtf man, that's not right.

I mean what can we do? Watermark our shit? Lame :thumbsdown:


----------



## Intermission

D.P. said:


> Wtf man, that's not right.
> 
> I mean what can we do? Watermark our shit? Lame :thumbsdown:


Your bones sig is watermarked. Its not a big deal... I think we should put MMAF on it.


----------



## Toxic

Thing is its easy to cover a watermark if you want to be creative of crop it out. People should just pull there heads out of there #$%. Some people though just don't understand etiquette.


----------



## K R Y

Toxic said:


> Thing is its easy to cover a watermark if you want to be creative of crop it out. People should just pull there heads out of there #$%. Some people though just don't understand etiquette.


Exactly. I've given up adding my name to sigs. I've seen tons of my sigs being used on other forums with names added to them, and mine removed. Least I have the PSD's and the knowledge and they're basically theiving little shites.


----------



## limba

D.P. said:


> Wtf man, that's not right.
> 
> I mean what can we do? Watermark our shit? Lame :thumbsdown:


Somehow we should add a self-destroy-timer on the sigs.

The sig will automatically disolve if the thief doesn't introduce a code or something. LOL

I'm not an expert in this, but the thing is, even if you add a protection against someone saving your sig...there are other ways to steal someone's creation.

Easiest way: do a print screen, then paste the print in a document and modify it in PS.

That's just how some people act though :|


----------



## box

Don't worry. The people that do these things don't have the skill nor talent, and will eventually fail at everything they do. You can only ride other peoples work for so long before you become a known fraud.


----------



## xeberus

yes that is one of the worst parts of the internet. anonymity, makes people act like themselves without the fake buffer they use in everyday life. i've come to realize most people are just immoral and degenerate deep down.


----------



## Rauno

Using a sig taken from somewhere else is okay right? I googled mine, fell in love with it and contacted the creator if he was cool if i used it, which he was.


----------



## K R Y

Rauno said:


> Using a sig taken from somewhere else is okay right? I googled mine, fell in love with it and *contacted the creator if he was cool if i used it, which he was.*


There's the big difference  If someone signed up here, 0 posts and had the decency to ASK if they could use my sig. I'd be 100% cool with it.


----------



## D.P.

KryOnicle said:


> There's the big difference  If someone signed up here, 0 posts and had the decency to ASK if they could use my sig. I'd be 100% cool with it.


Yup, I don't see a problem with that.


----------



## Toxic

Rauno said:


> Using a sig taken from somewhere else is okay right? I googled mine, fell in love with it and contacted the creator if he was cool if i used it, which he was.


That is great. See I contacted somebody who was using my sig and told him it wasn't cool and he just told me to go have solo intercourse. That is not as cool.


----------



## Intermission

How many entries are there so far?


----------



## Rauno

Toxic said:


> That is great. See I contacted somebody who was using my sig and told him it wasn't cool and he just told me to go have solo intercourse. That is not as cool.


That sucks major. 

The term _solo intercourse_ doesn't though. :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C

I have 3 entries I believe.

There's 3 days left to get your entries in guys, so make sure you get them in.


----------



## D.P.

You'll get mine the day of. :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y

Mine's done. But I'll make a few changes every day or so to get a few things right.


----------



## Killz

Im gonna get mine started today


----------



## limba

Will send mine tomorrow!


----------



## M.C

Still 2 days away, take your time guys.

Also, for those who have entered a sig, remember you can send multiple entries, so if you want to enter something else instead, feel free to send it to me.


----------



## limba

Done! 

No name on the sig! 

Is it gonna be an anonymous voting?! entry 1, entry 2....?!


----------



## Intermission

limba said:


> Done!
> 
> No name on the sig!
> 
> Is it gonna be an anonymous voting?! entry 1, entry 2....?!


He said he was going to try it out that way. I think its better off if we do.


----------



## K R Y

Though, by certain styles I think a couple will be easy to tell who's is who


----------



## Killz

KryOnicle said:


> Though, by certain styles I think a couple will be easy to tell who's is who


Like yours


----------



## K R Y

Killstarz said:


> Like yours


Shhhh! I have completely revamped my approach and changed my style for this comp, it'll be unrecognisable and involves no smudging or blending.



*^LIE*


----------



## Killz

KryOnicle said:


> Shhhh! I have completely revamped my approach and changed my style for this comp, it'll be unrecognisable and involves no smudging or blending.
> 
> 
> 
> *^LIE*


Haha, I tried a few little tricks and new techniques this time out.... Ended up looking exactly the same as my last few entries


----------



## Intermission

I tried some new things too, still don't have the hang of it. Kry it would be awesome if you could point us in the direction of some tutorials.


----------



## Killz

Depends what stuff you are wanting to do as to where you go for tutorials. Saying that, if anyone wanted some PS tutorials specific to them I could probably help.


----------



## M.C

I also didn't change my style for the competition, although I generally try to mix it up regularly with blend/smudge/pop out/clipping masks, depending on what I feel like.


----------



## K R Y

Intermission said:


> I tried some new things too, still don't have the hang of it. Kry it would be awesome if you could point us in the direction of some tutorials.


Deviant art have some great ones. Just type in Photoshop tutorial or Signature Tutorial


----------



## Intermission

I hope I learn a lot more from doing these. I do enjoy it and you can be sure I will sign up for all the competitions so keep these coming.

I don't know how busy everyone is but as soon as this is done I wouldn't mind doing another one with a different theme, even if I have to run it and fund it.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Mine looks completely different from my usual. I tried new stuff. I hope everyone likes it. I am very proud of this piece.


----------



## K R Y

Intermission said:


> I hope I learn a lot more from doing these. I do enjoy it and you can be sure I will sign up for all the competitions so keep these coming.
> 
> I don't know how busy everyone is but as soon as this is done I wouldn't mind doing another one with a different theme, even if I have to run it and fund it.


I'll be running SOTM 4 once this is over  Within a week of this one closing.


----------



## Intermission

KryOnicle said:


> I'll be running SOTM 4 once this is over  Within a week of this one closing.


Awesome 

And thanks for the heads up on the deviant art stuff. Really good tutorials.


----------



## M.C

I got all entries except for one.

I'll get the last entry tomorrow probably, then we can get get going.


----------



## Killz

KryOnicle said:


> I'll be running SOTM 4 once this is over  Within a week of this one closing.


cool bro.

I was going to start up a GFX comp as well but im more than happy to wait til after SOTM4.

I still havent worked out the finer details of the comp i was thinking about


----------



## Intermission

Killstarz said:


> cool bro.
> 
> I was going to start up a GFX comp as well but im more than happy to wait til after SOTM4.
> 
> I still havent worked out the finer details of the comp i was thinking about


Are you the last entry that we are all waiting on?! :fight02:


----------



## M.C

He's not the last entry, but I am still waiting on 1.


----------



## Killz

Intermission said:


> Are you the last entry that we are all waiting on?! :fight02:


nah brah, im quick off the draw, had mine in on monday


----------



## Intermission

This was my first entry. I decided not to enter it because I learned a lot more after I made this and I know its terrible but I like it for some reason.

My current entry is better in my oppinion.


----------



## M.C

Okay guys, I'll get the voting done today.

I can't do it right now, but as soon as I get home I'll get it going. I still don't have the last entry, but there's nothing I can do about that. The person has until I get home and get it going (a few hours) to get it in.

Good luck guys.


----------



## Intermission

M.C said:


> Okay guys, I'll get the voting done today.
> 
> I can't do it right now, but as soon as I get home I'll get it going. I still don't have the last entry, but there's nothing I can do about that. The person has until I get home and get it going (a few hours) to get it in.
> 
> Good luck guys.


Awesome... I am pretty pumped for this lol.


----------



## M.C

The voting is up guys.

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/86404-graphics-competition-2-voting.html

I did not enter a sig because I felt me seeing all the sigs while none of you could see them or mine results in an unfair competition, that too this competition is supposed to be 100% anonymous, so it sort of defeated the purpose.

I will join and get my entry on the next comp that I don't run.


----------

